# Wesson at 8 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

8 months and 2 days, to be specific 



















For comparison, she started out looking like this


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Look at that straight back! *swoon*


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good!! :thumbup: Nice looking gsd you got there


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Handsome guy!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you  Wesson is a bitch, CeCe


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh sorry. She's beautiful-I just love her coloring.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks much . Hoping someone will come along to comment on her structure (not that I don't love the compliments).


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

i dont know much about showing dogs xD but usually i cant stand the structure of akc show shepherds, but i have to admit she looks gorgeous! She doesnt look broken down or whimp/scrawny or anything! She is GORGEOUS. Very powerful and concentrated looking stack! but loke i said i dont know much about them, but all i know is that is probably the best and healthiest looking show shepherd ive seen in awhile. Her back isnt even severely sloped! She is STUNNING! !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous. I think she would do extremely well in the show ring. Lovely structure.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very stretched female with good bone, high withers, good topline, though she is long through the loin. Good placement of a croup that should be longer. Excellent front angulaton though her upper arm should be longer. Her rear angulation is far too extreme for my taste and leaves her looking out of balance. Good pasterns, excellent feet. Love her dark color, but would like to see a much stronger head.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> but would like to see a much stronger head.


I think I'm inclined to agree. Though it is stronger than Mogwai's head.

Also agree on the your perception of her being balanced. She's not as nicely balanced as Mirada is. I find it interesting. All the things Mirada lacks, she has, and what she lacks, Mirada has.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Jackie, Do you have another dog named "Smith"?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Jackie, Do you have another dog named "Smith"?


Ha!!! You got it!

Also, no xD


----------

